# Bildimpressionen von meinem neuen Koiteich & Japangarten



## castrorau (17. Feb. 2011)

"Sonnenschein, Freiheit und eine kleine Blume muss man haben" 

 

 

Ein erstes Hallo  und Grüße aus dem schönen Ruhrgebiet 
an alle Hobby - Gartenteich - Freunde!!

Es ist für mich nicht einfach, das 8 Monate laufende "Japangarten & Koiteich - Projekt"
ausreichend präzise zu beschreiben.

Ich werde, neben dieser Kurzbeschreibung, in nächster Zeit versuchen 
die wichtigsten "Bauabschnitte", mit Bilder untermauert, vorzustellen.

Vorteile der HDPE - Folienauskleidung ist für uns unter anderem ein 
faltenfreier Koiteich, wobei sich kein Schmutz und andere Rückständen 
im Teich ablagern können.
Um die Sauberkeit im Koiteich weiter zu garantieren, wurden nach einer 
"Stömungsmodulation" 6 Bodenabläufe, entspr. den Ergebnissen, 
im Bodenbereich montiert.
2 Oberflächenskimmer, später noch auf 4 ObSk. erweitert, halten die große
Teichoberfläche von jeglichen "Fremdstoffen sauber. 
Einfallende Blätter und sonstige Pflanzenreste werden über die 4 Skimmer, 
D=110mm, sehr schnell dem Sammelbehälter zugeführt und dann vom 
TROMMELFILTER, durch autom. Spülvorgänge, in den Abwasserkanal entsorgt.

Es sind auch nach Monaten keine manuellen Reinigungen oder sonstige 
"Eingriffe" erforderlich.

Neben dem automatisch arbeitenden, mechan. Trommelfilter, mit 60 ym 
Filterfeinheit, ist für eine ausreichende Nitrifikation aller "Koiausscheidungen" ein 
groß dimensionierter Helixfilter realisiert worden.
Das gesamte Wasservolumen beträgt ca. 10.000 Liter im gemauerten und 
mit HDPE - Folie ausgekleideten Helxraum.
Um die 5 Pumpen aufzunehmen, gesamte Pumpenkapazität (Nennleistung)
ca. 200.000 Liter, wurde der Helixraum mit V2A - Lochblechen verkleidet,
somit "schwimmen" 1000 L Helixkörper, stark durch Luft / Sauerstoffeintrag
in Bewegung, in einem Wasservolumen von ca. 4000 L.

Die gesamte Bodenfläche, ca. 5 m2, ist mit einem Lochblech abgedeckt, wobei 
ein V2A - Rahmen mit Füßen einen Bodenabstand von 30 cm sicherstellt.
In diesem Bereich kann sich event. "Schmutz" absetzen und ohne Probleme 
über das Öffnen eines Schiebers (starker Sog) direkt in den Kanal entsorgt werden.

Außerhalb des abgegrenzten Helixraums sind dann 3 Linnpumpen 
mit je 56.000 L/h und 2 Druckpumpen mit je 18.000 L/h installiert, 
jede einzelne Pumpe ist über VDL - Schieber zu trennen bzw. elekt. abzuschalten.

Eine Druckpumpe versorgt den Wasserfall, die zweite Pumpe drückt das 
gereinigte Teichwasser über 3 Wandeinläufe, mit D 50 mm - Rohre, 
10 cm über den Teichboden zurück, um Schmutzreste ständig in Schwebe 
zu halten und den 6 Bodenabläufen zuzuführen.

Die 3 Linnpumpen führen das gereinigte Wasser über D110 mm - HD - Rohre
auf dem kürzesten Weg, ohne Winkelstücke oder sonst. "Strömungskiller",
zurück in den Teich. 
Die 6 Wandeinläufe sind ca. 60 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche am Teichumfang
verteilt und haben alle einen schwarzen 90° - HD -Bogen um den 
Einströmwinkel zu bestimmen und einzustellen.

Somit ist bei einem geschätzten Wasserdurchsatz von effektiv 130.000 - 
140.000 L/h, d.h. das gesamte Teichwasser wird in weniger als 1x pro Stunde 
durch den Trommelfilter ( TrFi.- Durchsatz max. 120.000 l/h ) gepumpt,
ein optimaler Strömungsverlauf und eine gute Reinigung gewährleistet.

Um das "Keimvolumen" zu reduzieren und Schwebealgen möglichst zu verhindern,
habe ich 2 x 110 W Amalgan - Tauch - UVC, direkt im Sammelbehälter 
(somit vor den Filtern!) montieren lassen.

Der wichtige und durch die Spülvorgänge des Trommelfilters (ca. alle 20 - 25 min.) 
erforderliche Teichwasserwechsel, wird über eine autom. Pegelsteuerung
(ein Magnetventil wird angesteuert) mit unserem Grundwasser gewährleistet.

Das aus der Tiefe gepumpte Grundwasser wird vorsorglich über 
einen "Pool - Sandfilter", allerdings mit einer Aktivkohle - Füllung, 
in das Helixbecken eingeleitet.
Die Wasserstandsregelung ist so eingestellt, das max. nach 
ca. 3 cm Absenkung das autom. Auffüllen des Teichwassers sichergestellt ist.

Die zusätzliche Aktivkohlefilterung flltert verlässlich alle "Schwermetalle" und 
event. Sandpartikel aus dem Grundwasser.
Ergebnis: kristallklares, unbelastetes Wasser mit hervorragenden Wasserwerten,
z.B. pH-Wert ca. 7 - 7,2 - Kabonathärte(KH) ca. > 8, Gesamthärte (GH) > 10, 
Nitrat / Nitrit - frei, kein Fe u. Kupfer usw..

Der "Pool - Sandfilter" lässt sich mit einem kleinen Handgriff am 5 - Wegeventil
durch eine "Rückspülung" wieder säubern (nur nach 3 - 4 Monate erforderlich),
das "verschmutzte Wasser" wird auch direkt in die Abwasser - Kanalisation geleitet.

Die reine Sauerstoffversorgung ( Sauerstoff (O2) ) im Helixbecken und im Koiteich wird 
durch einen Sauerstoffkonzentrator "Mediline RC 5" (Einbringung von reinem O2) und 
zusätzlich ( in Reserve ) durch einen Sauerstoff (O2) - Konzentrator, Firma Dräger, 
"Permox - Silent - Care" gewährleistet.
Eine Doppelpumpe "ECOH AIR - PUMP, Mod. EL - 120 W", mit einer
Luftleistung von 2 x 120 L pro Min. und eine Power Air Pump "HAILEA ACO - 9820, 
mit 60 L Luft pro min., sichert eine Sauerstoff (O2) - Sättigung, auch im Hochsommer, 
von = oder > 100%.

Die Überwachung der Teichwasserqualität habe ich durch die Installation 
eines "IKS Aqua - __ Star" Systems mit 6 angeschlossenen Sensoren geregelt.
Meldungen über Abweichungen direkt auf mein - oder andere - Handys.

Zusätzlich ist ein "Säuregrad ( PH ) - ORP Controller" (zweite Schiene der Überwachung) 
eingebaut, auch diese 2 Sensoren vergleiche ich mit der IKS - Überwachung.

Die Ansteuerung der Dosierpumpen wird in jedem Fall durch das IKS - System
sichergestellt.

Im Frühjahr werde ich noch 2 Nitratfilter in den Wasserkreislauf einbauen 
und einen "Eiweißabschäumer" (Eigenbau aus HDPE- Rohr, D= 1,20m und
2,50 m Höhe), "Abwasser direkt in die Abwasserkanalisation.

Sichtbares Ergebnis aller Maßnahmen : unsere 65 Japan - Koi fühlen 
sich (bisher) "Pudelwohl"!

Soweit meine ersten Ausführungen zum Koiteichaufbau und der wesentlichen,
bis jetzt installierten Technik.

Ratschläge , Tipps, Empfehlungen und Anmerkungen nehme ich mit Interesse
und Freude auf!!!  

Im Anhang noch einige erklärende Bilder, in meiner eingestellten "castrorau" - Bildergalerie

Viele Grüße an meine, hoffentlich neuen,  Hobby - Gartenteich - Freunde,

Peter aus Castrop - Rauxel.  (an der Stadtgrenze zu Dortmund)


----------



## Digicat (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bildimpressionen von meinem neuen Koiteich & Japangarten*

Servus Peter

Herzlich Willkommen unter den "Schreibern"

Danke für deine ausführliche Teichvorstellung 

Bilder des Teiches in Gesamtansicht wären net schlecht 

Was mir aufgefallen ist ... wir haben ja noch Winter ...

Heizt du zu  oder reicht der TWW um den Teich "auf Temperatur" zu halten ...

Deckst du den Teich mit Stegplatten oder Ähnlichen ab


----------



## Ares (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bildimpressionen von meinem neuen Koiteich & Japangarten*

  Hallo Peter,
 einfach Wahnsinnn! Was für eine tolle Anlage! Ich bin begeistert!  

@ Helmut,
schau mal in sein Useralbum.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Tancho22 (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bildimpressionen von meinem neuen Koiteich & Japangarten*

Hallo Peter,
WOOOOW!!!!!!!!!

Ist das ein toller Garten...!!!!!!!!!


Da fallen einem ja wirklich die Augen raus..!!!!!!!!


----------



## VolkerN (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bildimpressionen von meinem neuen Koiteich & Japangarten*

Hallo Peter,

wirklich ein sehr schoener Teich  ...und auch die Gartengestaltung drum herum ...einfach ein Meisterstueck ...alles sehr stimmig. Ich bin wirklich beeindruckt.


----------



## Sven Horstedt (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bildimpressionen von meinem neuen Koiteich & Japangarten*

Moin ,

nicht schlecht da steckt Arbeit drin .

Echt super toll geworden . 



mfg sven


----------



## Zacky (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bildimpressionen von meinem neuen Koiteich & Japangarten*

Hallo...

toll
allerhöchsten Respekt für diese Leistung. Sehr schöne Teich- & Gartenanlage! Echt traumhaft!


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bildimpressionen von meinem neuen Koiteich & Japangarten*

Hallo Peter,
herzlich willkommen in diesem Forum.
Einen phantastischen Teich hast Du Dir da gebaut, soweit ich das als Technik-Laie überhaupt beurteilen kann.
Bin jetzt schon gespannt.. auf weitere Berichte und Bilder im Laufe des Jahres.


----------



## Mariorö (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bildimpressionen von meinem neuen Koiteich & Japangarten*

Hallo Peter,
herzlich willkommen hier im Forum! Du hast ja mal einen richtig schönen Koiteich - respekt.
Wir freuen uns natürlich auf weitere Berichte und Bilder.
Mario


----------



## castrorau (18. Feb. 2011)

Hallo Helmut,

vielleicht hast Du in der Eile meine Bildergalerie übersehen? ( Useralbum von "castrorau" )

Hier habe ich letzte Nacht noch schnell die ersten Koiteich - & Japangarten - Bilder 

eingestellt.

Einige "Gesamtansichten" vom Koiteich sind ebenfalls zu sehen.

Ich heize bisher nicht und habe in den letzten Monaten keine Probleme festgestellt.

In der kältesten Winterzeit lag die Wassertemperatur bei 3,2 ° C, die höchsten

Wassertemp. in den letzten Tagen um 7 ° C.


 In der gesamten Winterphase lasse ich von den 5 Pumpen immer 3 Pumpen laufen 

( 2 x Linn, Pnenn = ges. 112.000 L/h und 1 x Hochdruckpumpe, Pnenn = 16.000 L/h.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass es wenig bringt, den Wasserumlauf stark zu drosseln,

da sich die Wassertemperatur von der Oberfläche bis auf 2,30 m Tiefe nur minimal

verändert.

Meine Koi sind die ges. Zeit aktiv und haben schon ab ca. 5 - 6 ° C gutes Winterfutter

aufgenommen.

In den letzten zwei "warmen Wochen" habe ich täglich dosiert gefüttert, gerade so viel, 

dass keine Futterreste übrig geblieben sind.

Eine Teichabdeckung ist z. Zeit auch nicht vorgesehen, da ich meine 65 Koi  :hai

jeden Tag beobachten möchte.    

Beste Grüße
Peter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bildimpressionen von meinem neuen Koiteich & Japangarten*

Hi Peter,
sehr Beeindruckende und Wunderschöne Teichlandschaft. Passend dazu die wirklich schönen Koi.




Und das mit der Temperaturüberwachung bekommen wir auch hin


----------



## Koipaar (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bildimpressionen von meinem neuen Koiteich & Japangarten*

Hallo Peter,

Taumteich in einem Traumgarten, wir sind hin und weg. Man kann dir nur gratulieren

Grüße vom Rhein,
Antje und Christoph


----------



## wp-3d (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bildimpressionen von meinem neuen Koiteich & Japangarten*



> die zweite Pumpe drückt das
> gereinigte Teichwasser über 3 Wandeinläufe, mit D 50 mm - Rohre,
> 10 cm über den Teichboden zurück, um Schmutzreste ständig in Schwebe
> zu halten und den 6 Bodenabläufen zuzuführen.





Hallo Peter,

eine gut geplante Anlage,

aber wozu hältst Du die Schmutzteile ständig in Schwebe

Ich habe das Gefühl Du schießt in deinem Teich mit Kanonen (ständig laufende Rohrpumpen) auf Spatzen (Schmutzteilchen).


Mein Teich 1/3tel von Deinem, hat eine Rohrpumpe 55000Ltr. die im Intervall über 8 Einlässe nur 3min/Std. eine Kreisströmung in den Teich bringt. 

In den restlichen 57 min haben die Schwebeteilchen Zeit sich am Boden zu Sammeln (Verflocken) um beim nächsten Pumpenintervall in die Bodenabsaugung zu gleiten.

Die ständig laufende Filterpumpe 12000Ltr. leitet das gereinigte Wasser ohne nennenswerte Strömung in den oberen Bereich des Teiches.


Dieses hat nur einen Nachteil,
durch das nicht von Schwebestoffe getrübte Kristallklare Wasser sehe ich jede Schmutzflocke am Boden.



.


----------



## sternhausen (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bildimpressionen von meinem neuen Koiteich & Japangarten*

Hallo Peter

Absolut Top Anlage. 

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Boxerfan (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bildimpressionen von meinem neuen Koiteich & Japangarten*

Hallo Peter,
einfach nur Super die Teichanlage. Meinen Respekt, top geplant und durchgeführt.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## muschtang (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bildimpressionen von meinem neuen Koiteich & Japangarten*

Sau gut....


----------



## castrorau (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bildimpressionen von meinem neuen Koiteich & Japangarten*

Hallo zur späten Stunde.

Ich habe gerade bei youtube eine interessantes Video gefunden.

Solch super "Tatekoi" sieht man nicht oft, sehr empfehlenswert anzusehen!

Einige davon würden auch in meinem Koiteich "eine gute Figur" abgeben.

:cu

Gruß,
Peter  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWNUpcXLcw4&NR=1


----------

